# Trovoada em Silves - 14/11/2011



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Conforme prometido, vou aqui deixar as fotos e video que consegui fazer esta madrugada, que ficou marcada pela intensa trovoada que se abateu aqui na zona, com o pico de intensidade entre a 01h30 e as 03h00 em Silves. Foi realmente incrível, com clarões constantes e com cerca de 5 ou 6 raios a cairem a menos de 200/300 metros da minha casa, no espaço de 2 ou 3 minutos, acompanhados de trovões que eram umas autênticas "bombas".

De referir que no pico da trovoada tive um rain rate de perto dos *180mm/h* no Sitio das Fontes.

Aqui fica a animação do radar referente a parte do período em questão:






A situação não era a ideal para tirar grandes fotos, devido à chuva e às nuvens baixas, que dificultavam a visibilidade. Mas aqui ficam as que consegui ( o enquadramento não será o melhor, mas era o único local possível):





By ecobcg at 2011-11-14

















































E aqui fica o video possível, dadas as circunstâncias. Comecei a filmar na rua, mas a dada altura tive que "fugir" para dentro de casa!

​


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

Belas imagens e bombas.
Obrigado por partilhares.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Tu quase sempre apanhas belos raios aí pelo sul cada vez que há um evento, já estás calibrado pra isso.

Belo registo uma vez mais


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Excelente registo, principalmente o teu vídeo, com relâmpagos constantes e trovoes fortíssimos.  

Deve ter sido uma trovoada muito fixe de se assistir ao vivo, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 23:56)

mais uma boa reportagem  bela noite que passaste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

Epah, tanto barulho!

Boas fotos e bom vídeo, grandes trovões que foram ouvidos por aí


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

Muito bom mesmo! O som dos trovões é constante!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2011 às 23:52)

Obrigado pelos comentários pessoal!

Já estou à espera da próxima trovoada!


----------

